
Disable JavaScript in Google Chrome – How to Do It – Miami Morning Star - pplonski86
https://miamimorningstar.com/2019/05/31/disable-javascript-in-google-chrome-how-to-do-it/
======
burntoutcase
IMO, every browser should handle JavaScript the way it handles cookies. The
user should be allowed to:

1\. run all JS regardless of source

2\. reject all JS from sites other than the ones they're visiting

3\. run all first-party JS and allow third-party JS from trusted sites

Would this make things harder for adtech? Yes, but nobody is paying me to care
about advertisers or publishers.

